# 1000 Thanks, Laura!!!



## DDT

¡Congratulaciónes!


















To your first 1000!!!

DDT


----------



## lauranazario

DDT.... you noticed!!!!!!!
Thank you so much for "being there" when I reached my 1000 posts! 

I have to admit I was 'working' (in Recursos) and didn't realize until after I had gone over 1K... so thanks again!!!

Bacci,
L.


----------



## gatoviejo

*    1.000 Posts   *​Deseo *S*alud *A*mor y *D*inero
g@to


----------



## walnut

Tanti Auguri Laura!!!!    Walnut


----------



## belén

Felicidades campeona!!!!!
Nuestra Laura, siempre dispuesta a ayudar y a compartir sus conocimientos. Muchas gracias por estar ahí. 
Un beso mediterraneo directo al Caribe.
Belén


----------



## vachecow

mooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Lancel0t

Congrats!!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Muchas gracias GatoViejo, Walnut, Belén, Vachecow y Lancelot... voy a tener que hacer un ágape para agasajarlos. 

Puedo convidarles unas _arañitas_ (hilachas de plátano verde rallado y entonces frito) o sorullos de maíz con salsa local. 

Un abrazo a todos,
LauraN.


----------



## Pilar

Laura,

¡¡¡Definitivamente Felicidades!!! y ¡¡¡Gracias por ese gran despliegue de conocimiento  y energía que nos compartes!!!   

Porque en pocas palabras :







Un enorme abrazo


----------



## Philippa

Lots of congratulations, Laura! Thanks too for all your hard work!   
Sorry this is a bit late!
Philippa


----------



## lauranazario

Pilar, Phillipa... ¡muchas gracias a ambas!
Y como dice la frase: "_¡nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena!_

Bienvenidas al ágape... ¿qué les sirvo? 

Cariños,
Laura


----------



## Artrella

¡¡¡GRACIAS LAURA POR TUS MIL AYUDAS!!!!​
Art


----------



## funnydeal

*! Mil gracias por tu ayuda y mil felicitaciones !*​


----------



## lauranazario

Artrella, Funny!!!!
Gracias por venir al ágape... ¡y también por sus felicitaciones! Ustedes siempre con sus detalles de cariño... 
Permítanme sus abrigos y siéntense donde gusten.

Un abrazo,
Laura


----------



## Tormenta

*Felicidades Laura!*​
*Mis respetos y muchas gracias   

Tormenta*


----------



## zebedee

Just got back to the Forum after a few days away...aaaaandddd...CONGRATULATIONS LAURA!!!!
Here's to 1000 more!


----------



## lauranazario

Tormenta, Zebedee....
Qué bueno que vinieron/so glad you could make it!
Please come in and join the others... have a snack, un aperitivo. Dentro de un rato comienza la música...

Abrazos agradecidos,
Laura


----------



## jacinta

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> mooooooooooooo!!!




(We simply must teach this vachecow some new words!!   )



Thank you, Laura, for all your help!


Saludos,
jacinta


----------



## Silvia

I know I'm a little bit late... but isn't the thought that counts?!    

*CONGRATULATIONS LAURA!!!*​ 

A thousand and more!

Silvia


----------



## lauranazario

Jacinta, Sylvia...
Come in and mingle with the others... the get-together has barely begun. 
This way to the buffet table....


----------

